# What would cause a table saw to smoke?



## Benzilla (Apr 8, 2016)

I have an older (1965) Unisaw, single phase 1.5hp running 115v that I bought last week. When I ran it before purchase it ran fine and cut a test as well as it could with the super dull blade, and the only smoke I noticed was from the cedar the dull blade burned through making the cross cut. I used it yesterday and it started fine, and ran fine, but I got about 3" into a rip cut and smoke started coming out from below the table top. The motor and blade didn't seem effected by the cut, didn't slow down or turn off or anything. I stopped the cut, turned off the motor, and took out the throat plate but could not see where the smoke was coming from. It didn't smell like that ozone smell from a burnt motor. It didn't have a rubber smell so I don't think it was the belts. I just don't know enough about the interworking's to make even an estimated guess as to where to start. Does anyone know what that could be? Could the bushings burn, or could something underneath start some sawdust smoldering? There is no smoke unless the blade is cutting something. 
Any help would be appreciated… any yes, I do realize I will see some jokes based on the title of this thread  
Thanks guys!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe a capacitor?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

You did not mention if you installed a new or sharpened blade. I would think it is the blade. Is the wood burnt on the cut edge?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

and yes, I do realize I will see some jokes based on the title of this thread  
Thanks guys!

Late night out drinking?


----------



## Benzilla (Apr 8, 2016)

I have not gotten a new blade yet, still trying to decide which to go with, and get the time to go to the store or just order one on-line. Yes, the wood gets the brown burnt marks on the cut end, but not enough to create the smoke I had yesterday and once I stopped the saw there was no smoke coming from the board, but from the throat plate it kept coming out for three to five minutes.

Waho6o9: I looked up the capacitor issue, and that may very well be it. From what I read on-line there are two capacitors on a motor, the starter and the running. How do I tell which is which on the motor so I know which one to remove and replace as I don't have any problem starting the saw? Sorry I'm at work and don't have it to look at in front of me, but from what I see on-line there are no labels on the covers saying which is which.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I bet its the blade, no ozone smell, burnt cuts, and only when cutting.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

This happens often to me. Did the cut burn the edges of the wood? Does the smoke coming from the saw smell of burning wood? Chances are the sawdust created by the blade was burning as it fell into the saw cabinet. Any other sawdust down their also has the potential to start burning.

Big time fire hazard you need to watch out for.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Start with the blade. A Freud LU86 thin kerf, or a Diablo 1040x perhaps. Quite inexpensive blades for the performance they deliver.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

To start off… did you do *anything* to the machine once you got it? Like check the belts, replace bearings, clean and lube, verify alignment, etc…


> ?


?

Capacitors can be tested with a simple multimeter in resistance mode. Google it.
With the amount of smoke you indicate, it should be fairly easy to determine it's origin.
Let the magic smoke out of the motor, and you are looking at a major expense to replace.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Benzilla (Apr 8, 2016)

I did not replace or adjust anything yet, the belts look good, and everything moves freely. 
I'll go get the Diablo 1040X tonight as the local HD have them for $30. 
I'll blow out everything I can reach, check the alignment, and try another cut and see what I get before starting down the capacitor road, but that seems like an easy fix too, so I'll keep my fingers crossed its one of those two issues. Thanks everyone!


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

As a test you could simply bolt on a known sharp 7 1/4 circular saw blade, and see if you still get the smoke.

Damn… It's a little after 5 PM here in central NY, so you may have already hauled azz for HD ??

Let us know what gives after trying a new or sharp blade.


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

Peer pressure?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Dude-if you already know the blade is dull get a new blade and then seek advice.

Is the wood burnt? That'd be a clue!


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

> Dude-if you already know the blade is dull get a new blade and then seek advice.
> 
> Is the wood burnt? That d be a clue!
> 
> - rwe2156


The wood is burnt, the blade is dull, it only smokes when cutting, and the smoke does not smell electrical.
These thread starters drive me nuts too.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My tires are bald, and the car is sliding when I drive on wet roads…. Any clues to why? ;-)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> My car is sliding on wet pavement….the tires are bald. Any suggestions? ;-)
> 
> - knotscott


Wait until the road is dry? :>/

Are your tires on backwards?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I was thinking stress.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Clean out the sawdust right away! it could smolder in there and in the middle of the nite burn down your shop or at least your saw.buy a new blade it's going to cost you 50+ for a decent blade.You might be lucky and be in a area where the is a guy/gal that sharpens blades.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Tough crowd. OP is a newb. Maybe give'm a break?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

No I wont, no dumb questions just dumb answers, he had the answer, just needed 20+ post to reaffirm what he could have figured out, change the freaken blade.


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

If it's not the blade, check the motor for excessive heat by touch. Caps can put out some heat when going bad.


----------

